# Ich brauche Hilfe!



## Drornur (5. September 2008)

Ich habe gerade folgende Mail von einer Erotik Seite bekommen, ich dachte diese wäre kostenlos und nun das!
Ich soll insgesamt 89 Euro überweisen! Und sie wollen mit meiner IP-Adresse, meine Adresse herausfinden und mir Briefe schreiben wenn ich nicht zahlen sollte, und es dann zur Strafanzeige kommen lassen wollen! Hier ist mal die E-Mail! Und ich meine es ernst! Ich bitte um Hilfe, wäre darüber sehr dankbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich weiß ich hab einen Fehler gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

  P A Y B A L L   P A Y M E N T   GmbH                                                Mielestrasse 2, 14542 Werder/ Havel 

USt.-ID: DE231295379                                                                        E-Mail: info@mandy-show.de                                                                       Gerichtsstand: Amtsgericht Potsdam HRB 18255 P                                                                       Tel: +49 (0)3327 - 573 0 41                                                                       Fax: +49 (0)3327 - 573 0 42      K u n d e                                                 E-Mail: chrisdotzer@hotmail.de                                        IP: 87.174.109.202Provider:*.dip.t-dialin.net


  Datum : 04.09.2008                                                                       Rechnung vom : 04.09.2008                                                                       Verwendungszweck: 88UK-2PRI

R E C H N U N G   für den 7 Tage Softerotik Zugang bei Mandyshow.de

Sehr geehrter Kunde! hiermit bekommen Sie ihre Rechnung für den Kauf des 7 Tage Softerotik Zuganges von Mandyshow.de .
 Sie haben erworben:
 Leistung: (1x) 7 Tage Softerotik Zugang Mandyshow.de XXXXXXXXXXX


Betrag netto: 74.79zzgl. 19 % MwSt.: 14.21 Euro
---------------------------------------------------------------
Gesamtbetrag: 89.00 Euro


Inhaber: Payball Payment GmbHKonto:   3529007888BLZ:      16050000Institut: MBS GlindowVerwendungszweck: 88UK-2PRI

Für Überweisungen aus Österreich, Schweiz und anderen Ländern der EU: Inhaber: Payball Payment GmbHIBAN: DE76 1605 0000 3529 0078 88BIC-/SWIFT-Code: WELA DE D1 PMB Verwendungszweck: 88UK-2PRI  Bank: Mittelbrandenburgische SparkasseStrasse :Saarmunder Str. 61Postleitzahl: 14478Stadt: PotsdamLand: Deutschland

W i c h t i g e r   H i n w e i s: 
* Da unser Erotik - Service in letzter Zeit häufig von Fakern mißbraucht worden ist,sehen wir uns gezwungen, bei Nichtzahlung oder keinerlei Reaktion auf dieses Schreiben,einen Strafantrag bei der Potsdamer Staatsanwaltschaft aufzugeben.Diesen Aufwand nehmen wir gerne auf uns, da es bei einigen Kunden schon öftersaufgetreten ist und wir nicht bereit sind dieses in Kauf zu nehmen. Mittels Ihrer IP Nummer (87.174.109.202), die bei der Nutzung der Webcam Show gespeichert wurde, kann im Rahmen einer staatsanwaltschaftlichen Ermittlung die hinter der IP stehende natürliche Person mit Anschrift ausfindig gemacht werden. Wer einen Vertrag schließt und dabei seiner Verpflichtung nicht nachzukommen gedenkt, macht sich zumindest eines versuchten Betruges strafbar. Dieser Umstand genügt, um eine Anzeige bei der Staatsanwaltschaft zu erstatten. Wir behalten uns entsprechende Schritte bei Verweigerung der Zahlung vor. Da Sie nachweislich diesen Dienst in Anspruch genommen haben, bitten wir Sie den Betrag umgehend zu überweisen, um weitere Kosten und Unannehmlichkeiten zu verhindern. Bedenken Sie, das einige Banken länger brauchen um zu buchen, daherzahlen Sie bitte so schnell wie möglich.  Vielen Dank Mit freundlichen GrüßenPayball Payment GmbHMielestrasse 214542 Werder/Havel Payball Payment AbrechnungenGerichtsstand: Amtsgericht Potsdam HRB 18255 PUSt.-ID: DE231295379 E-Mail:info@mandy-show.deTel: +49 (0)3327 - 573 0 41Fax: +49 (0)3327 - 573 0 42*


----------



## Pc-freak (5. September 2008)

Tija Lieber mehr auf dass Klein Gedruckte achten an stad auf die titen ^^


----------



## Drornur (5. September 2008)

Pc-freak schrieb:


> Tija Lieber mehr auf dass Klein Gedruckte achten an stad auf die titen ^^



Wie lustig...-.-


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (5. September 2008)

Ich habe das auch bekommen : hier siehst du wie ich drauf reagiert habe , hab nie mehr was von denen gehört !




----- original Nachricht --------

Betreff: Mahnbescheid / Zahlungsaufforderung
Gesendet: Fr 23 Mai 2008 12:07:37 CEST
Von: info@junkload.de

>  
>  Sehr geehte® Gordon_lee@freenet.de,
>  
>  Wir haben Sie bereits aufgefordert den offenen Betrag in HÃ¶he von 50,- Euro
>  zu begleichen.
>  Leider haben Sie diesen bis jetzt versÃ¤umt. Bitte begleichen sie den Betrag
>  umgehend um ein
>  Mahnbescheid zu umgehen.
>  
>  Den Vertrag zu unserem Produkt "Junkload.de" finden sie auf unserer
>  Homepage.
>  
>  Nutzen Sie den untenstehenden Link fuer einen begleich ihrer Zahlung mit der
>  Option "PayPal/Kreditkarte":
>  
>  http://junkload.de/ihre-mahnung.php?id=Gordon_lee@freenet.de
>  
>  [ Anklicken oder im Browser oeffnen ]
>  
>  Nach einer erfolgreichen Zahlung koennen Sie sich im Mitglieder-Bereich
>  einloggen und Ihren Versand
>  verfolgen.
>  
>  
>  Sobald wir innerhalb 3 Tagen kein Geldeingang feststellen werden wir diese
>  sofort an unserem Inkasso-BÃ¼ro
>  weiterleiten. Ihnen erwartet unteranderem eine Anzeige wegen
>  "Leistungsbetrug" und "Betrugsverdacht".
>  Auch sehen wir nicht von einem richterlichen Mahnbescheid ab. Umgehen sie
>  diese Lasten. Sie stehen kurz vor einem Eintrag im Schuldnerverzeichnis.
>  
>  
>  Haben Sie weitere Fragen? Schicken Sie uns eine E-Mail an info@junkload.de.
>  
>  
>  
>  Mit Freundlichen Gruessen
>  Junkload.de 
>  
>  
>  ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
>  -------------------------------
>  
>  
>  
>  Ihre IP als auch ihre Verbindungsdaten wurden bereits erfasst und in unserem
>  System gespeichert.
>  
>  



Sehr geerhtes Junkload team ,

Ich denke da liegt ein Missverständniss vor.

1. wüsste ich nicht wofür ich 50 eure bezahlen sollte - da ich nie etwas auf unseriösen seiten
kaufe!!!

2. Wenn ich auf den angeblichen Manhnbescheid klicke ( der Link in ihrer Email ) komme ich nur auf ihre seite
, keinerlei information über das produkt was ich bestellt haben soll. Ausserdem ist auch nicht die
angekündigte Zahlungmethode per PayPal / Kreditkarte vorhanden.

Wenn sie mir nicht vorzeigen , was ich angeblich bei ihnen bestellt haben soll , werde ich die
Unverschämte rechnung von 50 &#65533; auch nicht zahlen - es sei denn , sie können mir Hinterlegen was ich
bestellt haben soll.

Desweiteren freue ich mich auf Ihre nachricht vom Inkassobüro - die wird dirket an Meinen Anwalt
weitergeleitet.

Mit den freundlichsten Grüßen

Gordon Lee


--- original Nachricht Ende ----

naja nicht ganz das gleiche , aber in der art ^.^


----------



## Pc-freak (5. September 2008)

ja sry aber ist halt war ^^ mein gott hey dass Hirn einschalten und nicht deinen Fritz in der Hose ^^ aber Leider kann ich dir nicht weiter Helfen ^^


----------



## Drornur (5. September 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> Ich habe das auch bekommen : hier siehst du wie ich drauf reagiert habe , hab nie mehr was von denen gehört !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wow! Darf ich dies kopieren? Zumindest abgeändert? =D


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (5. September 2008)

Drornur schrieb:


> wow! Darf ich dies kopieren? Zumindest abgeändert? =D




lol wegen mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dreist , wa?

Aber anderst wirst du die nicht los


----------



## Drornur (5. September 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> lol wegen mir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Aber sowas von!


----------



## Drornur (5. September 2008)

Die E-Mail kam von Payball Payment LOL! zuerst dacht ich Paypal^^


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (5. September 2008)

na da siehste schon das du einfach auf die mail scheißen kannst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drornur (5. September 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> na da siehste schon das du einfach auf die mail scheißen kannst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hab beim ersten mal ziemlich Panik bekommen...


----------



## Tikume (5. September 2008)

Um an die Daten zur IP zu kommen brauchen sie erstmal nen Gerichtsbeschluss bzw. müssen sich an die Rechtsabteilung deines Providers wenden. Bei uns rufen auch öfters Polizeiheinzel welche die Daten zur IP haben wollen. Die bekommen gar nichts erstmal.

Ein Inkasso Büro muss auch erstmal wissen an wen es sich überhaupt wenden soll.


----------



## Drornur (5. September 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Um an die Daten zur IP zu kommen brauchen sie erstmal nen Gerichtsbeschluss bzw. müssen sich an die Rechtsabteilung deines Providers wenden. Bei uns rufen auch öfters Polizeiheinzel welche die Daten zur IP haben wollen. Die bekommen gar nichts erstmal.
> 
> Ein Inkasso Büro muss auch erstmal wissen an wen es sich überhaupt wenden soll.



Danke sehr! Sowas habe ich auch flüchtig bei Google gelesen! Danke euch beiden!


----------



## claet (5. September 2008)

lol, ich finds aber jetzt trotzdem irgendwie geil von dir, dass du hier sowohl offen zugibst, dass du dachtest die seite sei kostenlos und du dir schön erstmal einen gerubbelt hast (ich hoffe es hat sich wenigstens gelohnt) und außerdem noch deinen vollen namen (steht in der mail) öffentlich machst

du steht zu den dingen die du tust, immerhin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (5. September 2008)

Hmm recht hast du claet .. fand den anfang auch geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (5. September 2008)

claet schrieb:


> ... du dir schön erstmal einen gerubbelt hast (*ich hoffe es hat sich wenigstens gelohnt*) ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nachdem er die mail gelesen hat , ist ihm erstmal die Lust vergangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dentus (5. September 2008)

Klickt ihr eigentlich wirklich auf solche Links? Mich wundert nicht warum soviele Accounts etc. permanent gehackt werden.

Ich handhabe solche Mails ganz einfach --> Papierkorb

Wer was von mir will schickt was per Post.


----------



## Serran (5. September 2008)

Pc-freak schrieb:


> ja sry aber ist halt war ^^ mein gott hey dass Hirn einschalten und nicht deinen Fritz in der Hose ^^ aber Leider kann ich dir nicht weiter Helfen ^^




Du hast doch keine Ahnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...

Ich wette mit dir , das dass nirgends auf dieser Seite stand das er bezahlen soll... Ich kenn solche Seiten , das nennt man "Abzocke"



BTT:

So hab ichs auch gemacht... Einfach nicht einschüchtern lassen und sehr direkt zurück schreiben.... Dann lassen dies.. Die jagen dir nicht hinterher die suchen sich Idioten die darauf reinfallen.


----------



## Qonix (5. September 2008)

Yeah, bl00d, du heisst Gordon Lee??  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (5. September 2008)

> Gordon Lee



scheint so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amarillo (5. September 2008)

http://mandyshow macht Drornur froh.

Wenigstens einer der zugibt sich auf solchen Seiten rumzutreiben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drornur (5. September 2008)

Amarillo schrieb:


> http://mandyshow macht Drornur froh.
> 
> Wenigstens einer der zugibt sich auf solchen Seiten rumzutreiben.
> 
> ...



*hust* ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (5. September 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Yeah, bl00d, du heisst Gordon Lee??
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hmm könnte er sogar Flash Gordon sein?


ok btt:
ich persönlich hab sowas noch nie bekommen aber ich würds erst mal ausdrucken und schön persönlich bei meinem anwalt vorbeibringen und ihn mit einem grinsen im gesicht auffordern das mal zu überprüfen. dann gäbs noch so ne mail wie die von flash gordon und gut ist.


----------



## Abell (6. September 2008)

Hab heute auch sowas bekommen... 

ein bisschen geschmunzelt...

und kommentarlos gelöscht.

Ich gebe ja durchaus zu, dass ich vor 8-9 Jahren, als ich das erste mal einen Internetanschluss bekam hin und wider auf solchen Seiten war, aber das letzte mal ist schon verdammt lange her.

Ausserdem... Eine Pornoseite auf der man irgendwas auf Rechnung bekommt???  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  looooooooool 

Ganz was neues!


----------



## Saytan (6. September 2008)

Genau das selbe hab ich auch bekommen!!!Ich bin schon bei 3. Mahnung also bei mir hat mich der anwalt schon angeschreiben^^Naja bei mir wars selbe firma nur halt hasimaus.de oder sowas.Ich antworte weiterhin nicht nud freu mich auf deren Briefen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (6. September 2008)

naja bei schon 3 Mahnungen würd ich des schon mal beantworten ... kann nämlich auch arg in die Hose gehen ... zumindest denen ne Antwort schicken wie die VP´s oder dem Anwalt geben



----------------
Now playing: Unheilig - Phoenix
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Saytan (7. September 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> naja bei schon 3 Mahnungen würd ich des schon mal beantworten ... kann nämlich auch arg in die Hose gehen ... zumindest denen ne Antwort schicken wie die VP´s oder dem Anwalt geben
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ne hab mich informiert,habs payball gmbh mal bei google eingegeben und diverse foren gelesen,die werden noch nen brief oder so schicken und lassens i-wann.Die wollen ja einen einschüchtern damit mans bezahlt.Und eine reaktion zeig ich nicht drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (7. September 2008)

I hoffe und wünsche dir das du recht behälst^^

aber i würde dir echt raten dies mal einem Anwalt zu zeigen^^


----------------
Now playing: Unheilig - Wellenbrecher (Exklusives Lied)
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Saytan (7. September 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> I hoffe und wünsche dir das du recht behälst^^
> 
> aber i würde dir echt raten dies mal einem Anwalt zu zeigen^^
> 
> ...


Hab es damals sofort meinem Vater gezeigt,war mir auch net peinlich^^.Naja der meinte ich sollte da auch nicht drauf antworten,wenn brief kommt wird anwalt angeschaltet wahrscheinlich


----------



## Drornur (7. September 2008)

Hab heute im WDR eine Sendung gesehn, genau über die Firma Payball Gmbh, und mal soll jede Kontaktaufnahme vermeiden...dann geben sie ca. nach der 5. Mahnung Ruhe
Bei 5. Mahnung kommt von einer Fake Inkasso Stelle eine Mail, wo drin steht, dass sie bereits Anzeige gestellt haben 
Und sie es vergessen könnten wenn man den Betrag + 20 Euro (!!!) sofort zahlen möge...der Typ hat immernoch nicht bezahlt
Und jetzt geben sie ruhe ^^


----------



## Mastergodfather (7. September 2008)

Naja, nur mal so als oberflächlicher Kommentar, ohne irgendwas nachzusehen, und ohne an das Gesagte gebunden zu sein (also ohne Garantie sozusagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ): 

Damit die einen Zahlungsanspruch haben, muss ein Vertrag zustande gekommen sein. Damit ein Vertrag zutande gekommen ist, braucht es ein Angebot und eine Annahme. So wie es klingt, stand nirgends, dass man bei Anklicken der Seite eine Dienstleistung oder dergleichen in Anspruch nimmt, noch, dass man einen "Pass" kauft. Das muss klar erkennbar sein. Es z.B. in den AGB zu verstecken hilft net, wäre wohl eine nicht zu erwartende Klausel. Und wenn das irgendwo im Kleingedruckten steht, wenn man bereits auf der Seite ist, dann ist es ja schon zu spät. Denke also, dass die rechtlich nicht wirklich viel machen können, außer, man ignoeriert eine klar erkennbare, nicht sich zwischen lauter anderen Sachen versteckenden Hinweis, das mit Anklicken des Links oder Aufrufen der Seite konkludent eine Einverständniserklärung (also Annahme) einhergeht. 

Aber nur mal from the top of my head, im Halbschlaf und unter Einfluss ^_^

ps.: Woohoo für den Start der WAR-Beta, der hier in der Hoffnung erwartet wird, dass die Serer den Ansturm aushalten und Spielen ermöglichen!


----------



## David (7. September 2008)

Erstmal: Wichsen kann man doch auch kostenlos, Jungs.

Zum Mahnbescheid; sehr unseriös.
Würde ich einfach auf sich beruhen lassen, die paar Euros die sie von Dir wollen kriegen sie mit so einem Gerichtsbeschluss, wenn sie ihn denn überhaupt kriegen,
eh nicht rein.


----------



## Drornur (9. September 2008)

Ich habe jetzt mal auf die erste Mail geantwortet...

Hallo!

Ich widerrufe dies!
Mich könnt ihr nicht abschrecken...
Habe Jura studiert und kenne meine Rechte!
Ich würde mal den Namen der Firma ändern, dann fallen vielleicht noch ein paar Leute rein!
Und auch wenn ich den Rechtsweg nicht kenne, Google sagt auch viel!
Ich könnte EUCH anzeigen, habe aber keine Lust darauf!

Ich wünsche euch noch viel Erfolg, und ein gutes Leben ...
Und eure Mails zu lesen macht Spaß!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen!


----------



## Jenny84 (9. September 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> Ich habe das auch bekommen : hier siehst du wie ich drauf reagiert habe , hab nie mehr was von denen gehört !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ich hab auf irgenteine rechnung die ich per mail bekommen habe (war für ein gewinnspiel oder so, weiss nicht mehr) gar nicht reagiert, da ich auch nie auf dieser seite war. ich hab auch nichts mehr von den gehört.
ich glaube auch wenn etwas was kosten soll müssen die betreiber das auch deutlich da stehen haben und nichtmehr nur im kleingedruckten stehen haben. ich würde darauf nicht reagieren


----------



## Natsumee (9. September 2008)

naja ich lösche gleich e-mails von komischen absendern ^^


----------



## Drornur (9. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ich hab auf irgenteine rechnung die ich per mail bekommen habe (war für ein gewinnspiel oder so, weiss nicht mehr) gar nicht reagiert, da ich auch nie auf dieser seite war. ich hab auch nichts mehr von den gehört.
> ich glaube auch wenn etwas was kosten soll müssen die betreiber das auch deutlich da stehen haben und nichtmehr nur im kleingedruckten stehen haben. ich würde darauf nicht reagieren



Ich mach jetzt auch nichts mehr ...wenn der Anwalt mich anschreibt geh ich zur Verbraucherzentrale in der Stadt...


----------



## Einsam (9. September 2008)

das kann nach hinten los gehen junge....
soetwas könnte man schon fast als trohung ansehen ^^

aber gz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (9. September 2008)

ich denke nicht das dir ein anwalt schreibt bei mir hat von der warte genau das selbe da gestanden nur halt mit dieser komischen gewinnspiel firma 
die gehen irgentwie alle nach der selben masche vor in der hoffnung das doch irgentwer bezahlt obwohl man nicht zahlen muss.
ganz nach dem motto ein dummer steht jeden morgen auf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drornur (9. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ich denke nicht das dir ein anwalt schreibt bei mir hat von der warte genau das selbe da gestanden nur halt mit dieser komischen gewinnspiel firma
> die gehen irgentwie alle nach der selben masche vor in der hoffnung das doch irgentwer bezahlt obwohl man nicht zahlen muss.
> ganz nach dem motto ein dummer steht jeden morgen auf
> 
> ...



Wenn der wirklich zum Staatsanwalt rennt...muss er aufpassen, dass sie ihn nicht gleich da behalten xD


----------



## Jenny84 (9. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drornur (9. September 2008)

Hier steht alles!

http://www.nicht-abzocken.eu/news.php


----------



## Abell (14. September 2008)

Hab denen jetzt, nachdem ich wöchentlich mit deren Mails vollgespamt werde doch mal eine Antwort zukommen lassen:

_Also, ich finde diese Art der Abzocke schon ziemlich dreist. Obwohl ich
zugeben muss, dass der Gedanke, dass sie damit durchkommen könnten mich
etwas zum Schmunzeln gebracht hat. Ich habe niemals auch nur von Ihrer Seite
gehört, ganz zu schweigen, dass ich dort auch nur einen Dienst in Anspruch
genommen hätte.

In der Anlage befindet sich zur Sicherheit noch ein Widerruf.

Es hat keinen Sinn mir weitere E-Mails zukommen zu lassen, da ich ihre 
E-Mailadresse geblockt habe und ich diese daher auch nicht mehr empfangen 
werde._

Und dann die Adresse gebblockt. Mal schaun ob die jetzt endlich Ruhe geben.


----------



## Deanne (14. September 2008)

Ein guter Freund von mir hatte vor kurzem das gleiche Problem. Ich habe ihm daraufhin geraten, gar nicht erst auf das Schreiben zu reagieren. Solange man keinen Vertrag unterschrieben hat, können einem solche unseriösen Firmen gar nichts. Ich hatte vor Jahren mal einen ähnlichen Fall mit einer Seite für Komplettlösungen. Einfach angeschrieben, rechtliche Grundlagen erörtert und angekündigt, die Forderung durch einen Anwalt prüfen zu lassen. Ich habe daraufhin nie wieder etwas aus der Richtung gehört.


----------



## Squarg (15. September 2008)

Also normal würde ich schreiben: PWND!! Rofl

Da du aber Zwerg Sympatisant bist und dazu noch aus Bayern kommst hab ich dir mal eine kleine
Liste geschrieben:

----------------------------------------------------------
§ 106
Beschränkte Geschäftsfähigkeit Minderjähriger

Ein Minderjähriger, der das siebente Lebensjahr vollendet hat, ist nach Maßgabe der §§ 107 bis 113 in der Geschäftsfähigkeit beschränkt. 

Das heisst dass du bist mit 14 Jahren nur begrenzt Geschäftsfähig. Du darfst zwar
einen Vetrag abschliessen, aber nur in der Höhe eines Taschengeld Gehalts (Pc Heft zB.)
----------------------------------------------------------
§ 108 Vertragsschluss ohne Einwilligung:
Schließt der Minderjährige einen Vertrag ohne die erforderliche Einwilligung des gesetzlichen Vertreters, so hängt die Wirksamkeit des Vertrags von der Genehmigung des Vertreters ab. 

Das heisst deine Eltern haben nich abgesegnet dass du Geld zahlst um auf die Seite zu gehen,
also is der Vertrag nicht gültig.
----------------------------------------------------------
----------------------------------------------------------
Deine Eltern könnten die Betreiber der Homepage in folgenden
Punkten verklagen:
----------------------------------------------------------
§ 291
Wucher

(1) Wer die Zwangslage, die Unerfahrenheit, den Mangel an Urteilsvermögen oder die erhebliche Willensschwäche eines anderen dadurch ausbeutet, daß er sich oder einem Dritten
	1. 	für die Vermietung von Räumen zum Wohnen oder damit verbundene Nebenleistungen,
	2. 	für die Gewährung eines Kredits,
	3. 	für eine sonstige Leistung oder
	4. 	für die Vermittlung einer der vorbezeichneten Leistungen

Vermögensvorteile versprechen oder gewähren läßt, die in einem auffälligen Mißverhältnis zu der Leistung oder deren Vermittlung stehen, wird mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu drei Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft. Wirken mehrere Personen als Leistende, Vermittler oder in anderer Weise mit und ergibt sich dadurch ein auffälliges Mißverhältnis zwischen sämtlichen Vermögensvorteilen und sämtlichen Gegenleistungen, so gilt Satz 1 für jeden, der die Zwangslage oder sonstige Schwäche des anderen für sich oder einen Dritten zur Erzielung eines übermäßigen Vermögensvorteils ausnutzt. 

--> Deine Unerfahrenheit mit solchen "Bezahl-Seiten"
----------------------------------------------------------
JMStV § 4 Unzulässige Angebote 
(2) Unbeschadet strafrechtlicher Verantwortlichkeit sind Angebote ferner unzulässig, wenn sie

    1. in sonstiger Weise pornografisch sind,

    2. in den Teilen A und C der Liste nach § 18 des Jugendschutzgesetzes aufgenommen sind oder mit einem in diese Liste aufgenommenen Werk ganz oder im Wesentlichen inhaltsgleich sind, oder

    3. offensichtlich geeignet sind, die Entwicklung von Kindern und Jugendlichen oder ihre Erziehung zu einer eigenverantwortlichen und gemeinschaftsfähigen Persönlichkeit unter Berücksichtigung der besonderen Wirkungsform des Verbreitungsmediums schwer zu gefährden.

In Telemedien sind Angebote abweichend von Satz 1 zulässig, wenn von Seiten des Anbieters sichergestellt ist, dass sie nur Erwachsenen zugänglich gemacht werden (geschlossene Benutzergruppe).

--> Unausreichende Altersverifikation
----------------------------------------------------------

Hoffe das hat dir noch ein bisschen
weiter geholfen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Squarg


----------



## Drornur (15. September 2008)

Squarg schrieb:


> Also normal würde ich schreiben: PWND!! Rofl
> 
> Da du aber Zwerg Sympatisant bist und dazu noch aus Bayern kommst hab ich dir mal eine kleine
> Liste geschrieben:
> ...




Danke sehr, dass du dir die Mühe gemacht hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber wir haben sie schon angezeigt ;-)
Payball Gmbh ist der Verbraucherschutz-Zentrale nicht unbekannt ;D


----------



## Mishua (15. September 2008)

hey, hab so ne ähnliche Email bekommen, aber von der seite "megadownloads.net" (NICH DRAUFGEHEN...is besser fuer euch!)
das sind so tolle abzockerfirmen-.-

aber da du weist, dass du auf der Seite warst bist du selber schuld, das nächste mal lieber ne freundin suchen ;] is besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit meint: wenn die verbraucherzentrale davon weis, is alles klar
...mein edit hat aber ahnung :O
edit kam wieder und meint: du bis ja 14 O_O ^^


----------



## Drornur (15. September 2008)

Mishua schrieb:


> hey, hab so ne ähnliche Email bekommen, aber von der seite "megadownloads.net" (NICH DRAUFGEHEN...is besser fuer euch!)
> das sind so tolle abzockerfirmen-.-
> 
> aber da du weist, dass du auf der Seite warst bist du selber schuld, das nächste mal lieber ne freundin suchen ;] is besser
> ...



Öhm..ja, hab ne Freundin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und mein Willy ist schneller als mein Verstand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und megadownload.net hab ich auch vor 4 Tagen bekommen!


----------



## Ren-Alekz (15. September 2008)

hrhrhr du kleiner spitzklicker ;P

jo einfach irgnoriern..hab auch meinen musterungsbrief vor 4 jahren ignoriert und dann kam auch nix weiter außer so´n erinnerungsschreiben was ich ebenfalls ignoriert hab, nu ham sie mich wohl vergessen, dabei hab ich mich so gefreut dat die mit nem panzer vor meine haustür angerollt kommen xD


----------



## Drornur (15. September 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> hrhrhr du kleiner spitzklicker ;P
> 
> jo einfach irgnoriern..hab auch meinen musterungsbrief vor 4 jahren ignoriert und dann kam auch nix weiter außer so´n erinnerungsschreiben was ich ebenfalls ignoriert hab, nu ham sie mich wohl vergessen, dabei hab ich mich so gefreut dat die mit nem panzer vor meine haustür angerollt kommen xD



Rofl!
Merk ich mir!


----------



## hannexxl (9. Oktober 2008)

hallo mir ging es genau so jetzt möchte ich gern wissen wie es bei euch gelaufen ist. ich habe mich auch auf der seite angemeldet habe. sol ich bezahlen oder was soll ich machen.


----------



## Asoriel (9. Oktober 2008)

hannexxl schrieb:


> hallo mir ging es genau so jetzt möchte ich gern wissen wie es bei euch gelaufen ist. ich habe mich auch auf der seite angemeldet habe. sol ich bezahlen oder was soll ich machen.


erstmal schön, dass es noch Leute gibt, die die SuFu nutzen und nicht direkt nen neuen Thread aufmachen => Lob 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber nu zum Ernsten: Als ich damals von irgend so einer dubiosen Seite solch eine E-Mail bekommen hab, so von wegen 2. Mahnung, Inkasso etc obwohl ich noch NIE was von denen gehört hab, hab ich denen mal ne E-Mail geschrieben und ordentlich die Meinung gesagt! Irgendwie in der Art, dass sie schneller meinen Anwalt auf dem Hals haben wegen ihrem Scheißdreck als dass ihr Inkasso-Heini meine Klingel drücken kann. Danach kam nie wieder was von denen.
Mach dir nicht in die Hose, da passiert wartscheinlich nix, ich editier gleich nen Link rein.

Edit: http://www.nicht-abzocken.eu/news.php, steht weiter oben


----------



## Reyna 6187 (9. Oktober 2008)

oh man ich weis gar nich wo ich anfangen soll  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das mit der Geschäftsfähigkeit stimmt schon.  Von 7-18 ist man "nur" beschränkt Geschäftsfähig. 
Man sollte aber auch die Deliktsfähigkeit (also die Schuldfähigkeit) bedenken. Gemäß § 828 Abs. 2 BGB ist man zwischen 7-18 beschränkt Deliktsfähig, d. h. man haftet grundsätzlich für alle unterlaubten Hanldungen, wenn man die notwenige Einsicht besitzt. Man ist ab 14 ebenfalls bedingt strafmündig, wenn man fähig ist das Unrecht seiner Tat einzusehen.

Aber um auch mal was Gutes zu berichten. Wenn man eine Androhung zu einem Mahnverfahren (fängt mit Mahnbescheid an) bekommt, keine Panik. Wenn man den MB zugestellt bekommt, liegt da auch ein Widerspruchsformular bei. Man hat dann genau 2 Wochen ab Zustellung des MBs Zeit Widerspruch einzulegen.

Kleine Info nebenbei: Beim Mahnverfahren wird nicht vom Gericht geprüft, ob die Forderung berechtigt ist!

Wenn man Widerspruch eingelegt hat, hat der Antragsteller (hier die GmbH) die Möglichkeit auf Antrag Klage (die sogenannten Anspruchsbegründung) bei Gericht einzureichen. Dort MUSS der Antragsteller seinen Anspruch begründen. Da hört das meistens auf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

In diesem Fall geh ich davon aus, dass die nich mal das Mahnverfahren einleiten werden.

Mein Tipp: Abwarten



Grüssle Reyna


----------

